# PCA church seeking pastor in PA



## egate2 (Dec 12, 2012)

Greetings, I am a ruling elder at a PCA church just outside of Pittsburgh. Our current pastor has a call from another church and we are just starting our search. I am the vice-chair of the search committee and I figured this website would be a good outlet to post the position. 

It is a PCA church of around 400+ people. Staff already there includes; Pastor of congregational care, part time children's minster, full time youth pastor, and church administrator. 

If you know of someone that would be qualified please contact me at: [email protected] 

Are there any other outlets to post this position other than the obvious ones like the PCA website and seminaries? 
Thanks for all your help!

-Eddie
Website is Murrysville Community Church


----------



## earl40 (Dec 12, 2012)

Prayers for your search. I feel a tad guilty in that we now have Pastor Labby here in sunny Florida. I have an idea, why don't you come down where the mosquitoes and alligators reside.


----------



## egate2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Haha, don't feel guilty! While he will be dearly missed, we are excited about how the Lord will use him in mighty ways. He is so dynamic and relational upon many other things. You will be blessed by his teaching. After the initial shock and mourning, I think our church is excited to find our next pastor and see where the Lord will use us next. Thank you for your prayers!

I'd probably take mosquitoes and alligators over snow and ice!


----------



## egate2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Pulpit nominating committee will be meeting again tomorrow evening


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope and pray that your committee meeting is edifying and profitable!


----------



## Gage Browning (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## egate2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you, Brother!


----------

